# Mathematics Major



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I want to major in mathematics but I hear its very hard, and takes alot of studying. I'm struggling n calculus even though i'm teaching myself. How hard is it and what are the people who major in it like (i guess stereotypical speaking)


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I was majoring in Applied Math, and yes it's very hard. Calculus is the easiest college level math class imo and not very indicative of what you will face in the future, although it will be utilized. I'm switching to Statistics because higher level math requires an intensive application of individual logic and proofs (I hate proofs). The average GPA of math majors in my University is 2.8 (in the best public institution in the U.S.) and even achieving those kind of grades in University Math classes takes incredible amount of hard work and studying. Those that do better, typically spend most of their day studying and/or getting help from tutors and instructors. If you love math and are willing to work very very hard, then by all means go for it. 

I have little to now love for math or any other discipline for that matter, but I feel statistics is more computational (which I do somewhat enjoy computation) rather purely theoretical like some of this higher level math crap. 

BTW I've only taken 3 higher level math courses Linear Algebra, Abstract Algebra, and Numerical Analysis and I hated every single class having been duped by Calculus 1,2, and 3 into thinking math was fun.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My degree was in physics / applied mathematics, but I also took a bunch of pure math courses because I had a bunch of electives (long story). So taking into account those courses plus some of the courses from applied math, I did about half the courses required for a math major. What I can say is that it is a lot of work, but it is doable as long as you are motivated to do it. Actually that's the number 1 thing for physics and mathematics: your performance is very dependent on how much excitement you have for the subject. If you have this motivation, you can get through the work, but if you're depressed and unmotivated, it is very difficult. And yes, the courses in pure math get very abstract and theoretical, so you should make sure this is the kind of thing you like before you get into it. There's also the option of applied mathematics if you think you prefer keeping some contact with the real world rather than the more abstract stuff.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I was a math major, and it did get tougher as I got in the higher level courses but they were enjoyable. Try taking a proof course like theoretical calculus and see if you like it. The people who major in it are just like anyone else who goes to college.

If you are looking for a job, minor in something that you can apply your degree to. For example, computer science, finance, or engineering.


----------

